# And Good Luck Kelly D!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

awww sweetie, im really hoping you get loads of nice juicy eggs today,   ive got my fingers crossed for ya, love maz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

Hope all has gone well with EC honey and that ur not too sore
Rest up and take it easy now sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hope all went well for EC today 

 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hope you are well and you got lots of eggies....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Awwwww thanks you lot,made me fill up   

Egg collection went much better than I was dreading!!! As soon as the guy put the drugs in my hand I was off in the land of nod,next think I was in the recovery room being woken up by the lovely nurse that had put a heat pad on my sore tum.

We got 8 eggs in total and the embriologist said they were all pretty much the same so she has split them down the middle,4 for us and 4 for our recipient.

Got to call them at 11 to see if our 4 precious eggs have fertilized                  

Thanks me lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh well done hun!!! 

Good luck for 11, hope its brilliant news for you.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

